# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Προβλημα στα επιγεια καναλια μεσω αποκωδικοποιητη NOVA

## mike75

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το φόρουμ!!
Στο εξοχικό στο Λαγονήσι πριν τρεις μέρες μετέφερα τον ιστό  στην άλλη πλευρά του
σπιτιού με καινούργιες γραμμές και πρόσθεσα και τρεις πρίζες  μια σε κάθε δωμάτιο
 συν μια του σαλονιού που ήταν η υπάρχουσα. Μια γραμμή το ένα δωμάτιο, δεύτερη
γραμμή το δωμάτιο το δικό μου και των παιδιών, και τρίτη γραμμή του σαλονιού.
Τις εν λόγω γραμμές τις σύνδεσα μεταξύ τους και με την κεραία, με διαμοιραστη
1ΙΝ 3OUT FRACARRO
Πάνω στο ιστό κάτω από την κεραία των επίγειων είχα και το πιάτο της nova.Πέρασα
λοιπόν  τα καλώδια μέσα σε κανάλια και περιμετρικά του κτηρίου τα πήγα στην παλιά
θέση που ήταν η κεραία που έβγαιναν οι αναμονές για δορυφορικά και για επίγεια.
Η απόσταση είναι 50 μετρά περίπου και τα καλώδια nova  και επίγεια είναι μαζί μέσα
σε κανάλια. Πάνω στον αποκωδικοποιητή της nova έχω το usb DTT για να πιάνω τα
επίγεια στα 1000αρια κανάλια. Όλα δουλεύουν τελεία στη nova, μετά από μια ώρα
όμως κόβεται το σήμα στα επίγεια και μου βγάζει συνδέστε το καλώδιο της κεραίας
με αποτέλεσμα να χάνονται τα 1000αρια και να  δουλεύουν μόνο τα υπόλοιπα  δορυφορικά.
Οι  υπόλοιπες γραμμές που προανέφερα παραπάνω  δουλεύουν
τελεία και μόνο του σαλονιού η γραμμή που είναι και η μεγαλύτερη περίπου
50 μέτρα  και συνδέεται με το usbDTT μου κάνει αυτό το πρόβλημα.
Οποίος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάθε ιδέα  θα είναι  χρήσιμη .
Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## el greco 1

ισως η παλια γραμμη του σαλονιου να εχει το προβλημα.

----------


## mike75

H γραμμη ειναι καινουργια

----------


## mike75

Επισης να επισημανω οτι οταν δουλευει ενας αποκωδικοποιητης mpeg-4 που εχω σε μια τηλεοραση
στο δωματιο ολα δουλευουν ρολοι. Μολις των κλεισω χανω τα επιγεια στη nova

----------


## p270

nova βλεπεις η χανονται και αυτα τα καναλια;

----------


## mike75

καμπανα!!!!!!!!

----------


## pstratos

Το ότι βλέπεις μόλις ανοίξει ένας αποκωδικοποιητής μου χτυπάει ένα καμπανάκι. Μήπως έχει μείνει στον ιστό κάποιος μίκτης - ενισχυτής, οποίος θέλει τροφοδοσία? Και ο παλιός σου αποκωδικοποιητής είναι αυτός που τον τροφοδοτεί? Πολλά STB είχαν και την επιλογή τροφοδοσία κεραίας on - off.

----------


## mike75

Οχι τιποτα μονο η κεραια.
Αυτο που σκεφτομαι ειναι να βαλω εναν ενισχυτη γραμμης να φορτωνει το δικτυο με ταση

----------


## pstratos

Γιατί να το φορτώνεις με dc τάση? Τι είναι αυτό που θέλει τάση για να λειτουργήσει? Για αυτό λέω μήπςσ υπάρχει κάτι κάπου ξεχασμένο (σε καμια ψευδοροφή πχ??) Πάντως υπαρχουν τροφοδοτικά (injector ) για αυτό. Θα τα βρεις στα δορυφορικά....

----------

